# OBS Streaming Server



## BLG#1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi!

It would be nice if there would be as "OBS Streaming Server". When you have e.g. five computers on which runs OBS you can stream from there to different streaming servers. Cool would be if you could stream to your own OBS Streaming Server. On this server you could pick these streams like now in OBS but could switch scenes and sources. And from there you could stream to one of the "official" streaming servers in the web.

And now... In OBS on all five client computers you have to have the same key combination (maybe on a programmable mouse) or a unique so OBS Streaming Server knows to which client stream it shall switch. Audio could always be of all clients or could also be switchable.


----------



## deFrisselle (Aug 29, 2020)

What is it you are trying to do
Why do you want to run 5 instances of OBS on their own computer


----------



## zstolar (Dec 22, 2020)

Subscribing. 
In my case, and I'm not sure this is the original case, I'd like to have a centralized OBS server with preset scenes profiles, and have several simultaneous feeds coming in and out. 
This should allow me to manage several sessions in preset formats.


----------



## deFrisselle (Dec 23, 2020)

Couldn't that be done with the NDI plugin






						obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
					

Palakis submitted a new resource:  NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio  This plugin adds simple audio/video input and output over IP using NewTek's NDI™ technology.  Three integrations are currently available: - NDI Source: add NDI Sources into OBS...




					obsproject.com


----------

